# DIY Clamps



## ninjarobert (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi all... 

New to the forum and starting up with n-scale structures (with a train layout some time in the future). Came across  this thread about clamps. Thought the Coffman clamps looked worthy of adding to my supplies, but the price tag is a bit painful with all the other supplies that I need. This is my first attempt at making my own clamps.

The below is 2.5" long with a 1" jaw. I added a second set of thumb screws with adjustable 'legs' (should be longer) for a sturdier base or using to clamp in a vise. The angled piece isn't complete in this prototype. Took me about an hour for this first one. Total material cost was less than $4 

After I finalize out the designs (for other lengths too), I plan to release the parts list and instructions.


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Those look great.


----------



## ninjarobert (Dec 19, 2017)

MikeB said:


> Those look great.


Thanks!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Those do look good! You might try designing some that have the slot on the inside of the clamp, to allow glue to be applied to the inside of the joint.


----------



## ninjarobert (Dec 19, 2017)

flyboy2610 said:


> Those do look good! You might try designing some that have the slot on the inside of the clamp, to allow glue to be applied to the inside of the joint.


Will do. Just wanted to make sure parts fit right.

Gonna set up my benchtop drill press and band saw, so should be able to crank them out much faster (I hope).


----------



## ninjarobert (Dec 19, 2017)

Update: Made some guides to easily mark location of features (holes, slots, etc). One guide for clamps 1" and 2.5" jaws. Getting them 3D printed. Models available, *but not yet tested*.


----------

